# BCBG - bon chic, bon genre



## Gemmenita

*Bon Chic, Bon Genre = classique*

_-Comment tu trouves ce costume?
-Moi, je le trouve BCBG._

Bonjour tout le monde,

Pourriez-vous expliquer un peu sur ce sigle?

1.Est-ce que c'est vraiment et souvent employé dans _le langage courant par les Français_?

2.Est-ce qu'en le disant, exemple ci-dessus, c'est une critique (classique, traditionnel, mode ancienne) ou tout simplement c'est "un avis donné"?

3.Pourquoi on emploie déjà cette tournure assez farflue, en disant _Bon, chic, genre_?

Merci beaucoup de l'éclaircir


----------



## Mr Swann

BCBG = Bon chic bon genre



Marie Sophie  et Jean Edouard , sont comme leurs prénoms l'indiquent des purs *BCBG* ....... ( ou des NAP Neuilly Auteuil Passy) ou de FHCP 5 Foulard Hermès Colliers de Perles)

je soir je mets une robe très *BCBG *( sous entendu, pas de fautes de goût, pas vulgaire, et classe)


pour des vêtements, ce n'est pas une critique


pour des gens, cela dépend si on les aime ou pas .....


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup Mr Swann,

Pourrait-on dire que pour les cérémonies officielles on met des BCBG? (autrement dit,_ il faut_ mettre BCBG)


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, ce terme est dépréciatif, qu'il s'agisse de décrire des personnes ou des vêtements.



Chaton.marchande said:


> Pourrait-on dire que pour les cérémonies officielles on met des BCBG? (autrement dit,_ il faut_ mettre BCBG)


Non, le terme ne s'emploie pas comme substantif.


----------



## Comtois

D'accord avec Maître Capello, sur les deux points.

Pour une cérémonie, on ne parlera pas de _BCBG_, mais plutôt de _se mettre sur son 31_.


----------



## Gemmenita

Mr Swann said:


> je soir je mets une robe très *BCBG *( sous entendu, pas de fautes de goût, pas vulgaire, et classe)





Chaton.marchande said:


> Merci beaucoup Mr Swann,
> 
> Pourrait-on dire que pour les cérémonies officielles on met des vêtements BCBG? (autrement dit,_ il faut_ mettre des vêtements BCBG)



Merci beaucoup Me Capello et Comtois,
Vous savez, l'idée de la cérémonie m'est venu de l'explicatoin de Swann, je voudrais savoir plus sur le type d'un vêtement BCBG. (ce que j'ignore encore!)
En plus, oui Me Cap, vous avez raison sur le point qu'on n'emploie pas comme substantif, d'ailleurs j'ai pas bien écrit, je voudrais plutôt dire des vêtements BCBG, que j'ai corrigé en bleu.

Mais, à votre avis, pourquoi Swann apprécie BCBG mais vous le dépréciez? Je suis perplexe. (bien que vous ayez gagné 2-1 sur ce post! )


----------



## Stéphane89

Pour moi aussi "BCBG" ne peut être que dépréciatif parce que, d'après moi, on ne l'emploie pas vraiment pour décrire le style d'une personne mais plutôt pour indiquer le style que la personne veut se donner. Si je parle de mes voisins en disant qu'ils sont "BCBG", je ne veux pas dire qu'ils sont chics, mais qu'ils se donnent l'apparence de gens chics. En gros, pour moi BCBG est un peu synonyme de "snob".

C'est pourquoi je ne dirais jamais "Ce soir, je mets un costume BCBG". Je dirai plutôt "Ce soir, je mets un costume classe/chic".

Bon, maintenant ce n'est que mon interprétation personnelle du mot !


----------



## Gemmenita

StefKE said:


> Pour moi aussi "BCBG" ne peut être que dépréciatif parce que, d'après moi, on ne l'emploie pas vraiment pour décrire le style d'une personne mais plutôt pour indiquer le style que la personne veut se donner. Si je parle de mes voisins en disant qu'ils sont "BCBG", je ne veux pas dire qu'ils sont chics, mais qu'ils se donnent l'apparence de gens chics. En gros, pour moi BCBG est un peu synonyme de "snob".
> 
> C'est pourquoi je ne dirais jamais "Ce soir, je mets un costume BCBG". Je dirai plutôt "Ce soir, je mets un costume classe/chic".



Ah! De bonnes et nouvelles idées pour moi! Superbe! Merci beaucoup Stef!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Ce qui est agaçant, c'est le bon chic bon genre sans le charme, sans  l'aisance et le naturel, quand en effet il n'est qu'un genre par lequel  on se croit, ou dans lequel on se moule. Mais je peux penser et dire  d'une personne qu'elle est bcbg le plus sincèrement, en compliment. Cela  tient du charme discret de la bourgeoisie, ou de la véritable élégance  qui ne se remarque pas. Le revers de la médaille, c'est qu'il y a chez  moi, et je crois chez beaucoup, une tendance à la critique ou à la  dérision d'autant plus alerte qu'il s'agit de choses qu'en principe nous  aimons. 

Les personnes à qui le bcbg va bien ne vont jamais se regarder dans la glace en se disant : _suis-je assez bcbg ?_ Mais bien plutôt, en effet, par exemple : _suis-je assez chic, ou classe ?_ _Cette tenue me va-t-elle bien ?_


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour Logos,
Vous voulez dire que le concept qu'on a de BCBG à l'égard d'une personne dépend de celle-ci? Pour certains c'est élégance et pour certains d'autres q.q. ch d'artificiel dans son apparence?

Je suis vraiment perplexe, car sur ce post, pour certains c'est appréciatif, pour  d'autres dépréciatif (et je crois que tout le monde a raison car vous savez tous très bien ce que c'est que BCBG) et en plus,aujourd'hui j'ai cherché dans le Robert et Larousse (même les dictionnaires entre eux ne disent pas la même chose!):

Le Robert: 
1.Bon chic bon genre: d'une élégance discrète et traditionnelle
2.BCBG (fam) marquant le plaisir, la satisfaction  ⇒ chouette, chic alors! (chiqué)

Larousse:
conforme à une tradition bourgeoise, classique, de bon ton

Le petit Robert sur CD:
B.C.B.G: NAP (des femmes B.C.B.G) [NAP:élégant, distingué] , comme a affirmé Mr Swann au post 2.

Et en plus, quand je google pour l'image de Bon Chic Bon Genre, ici, je vois des hommes et des femmes hyper élégants et modernes et rien de particulier ou de dépréciatif chez eux!


----------



## Nanon

BCBG est quand même familier selon le dictionnaire. Et ce que la définition du (des) dictionnaire(s) ne dit pas, c'est que cette tradition classique et bourgeoise est empreinte d'un conservatisme que certains peuvent trouver un peu réactionnaire. 

Le "style BCBG", quand il est adopté par des personnes en quête d'ascension sociale (on s'habille comme un bourgeois pour essayer d'entrer dans la bourgeoisie), peut avoir quelque chose d'affecté. C'est pourquoi "Tu fais très BCBG" peut être pris soit comme un compliment ("La classe !"), soit comme un trait d'ironie ("Ce style bourgeois et conservateur est inhabituel chez toi").


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si j'ai bon souvenir, le succès de _bcbg_ remonte au début des années 80. Les dictionnaires ont raison : le sens brut, si l'on veut, de l'expression _bon chic bon genre_  est certainement positif. Mais, toujours si j'ai bon souvenir, c'est  bien l'usage péjoratif de l'expression qui lui a valu son succès.

La connotation réactionnaire aux oreilles de quelques-uns, dont parle Nanon, pourrait bien provenir de ce que le _bcbg_ aurait été une réaction aux modes provocantes et anti-bourgeoises de la fin des années 60 et du début des années 70.

Dans  ce que moi je disais, il peut y avoir un regard désabusé d'un vieux  citadin, déplorant que le charme, le naturel, se soient faits rares, ce  qui est impossible à se représenter sans le vivre. La beauté,  l'élégance, sortent toujours des magasins et des catalogues, mais elles  ne viennent plus d'elles-mêmes à la lumière, sauf, encore un peu, de la  part des étrangères, souvent des africaines. Ce désabusement se traduit  pour partie dans ce dédain ou cette lassitude du bcbg, qui met en lumière le rang social plutôt que la personne elle-même.


----------



## Nanon

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, le BCBG a un site ! Instruisez-vous bien .
Et non, ce n'est pas là qu'on vous apprendra que BCBG se traduit aussi, de façon moqueuse, par _ beau cul, belle gueule_. Tenez-vous-en au dictionnaire !


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour Nanon et Logos,
Merci beaucoup de vos explications impeccables et si parfaite!
Si j'ai bien compris, bcbg _était_ bon à son époque! Et aujourd'hui ça dépend des gens et de leur point de vue.(chacun à son goût!)

Ensuite,si tout ce qu'il y a dans le site de Nanon est bcbg, je dois dire que bcbg est q.q.ch de superbe, car j'ai trouvé tout en  meilleures conditions! Même les animaux bcbg! Alors j'_apprécie_ bcbg (pas déprécie)
En plus, dans le mini-dialogue de mon post1, quand on dit: Moi, je le trouve BCBG! Ça veut dire "classique" . Mais pourquoi mes images du post 10 ne sont pas classiques?


----------



## Chimel

StefKE said:


> Pour moi aussi "BCBG" ne peut être que dépréciatif parce que, d'après moi, on ne l'emploie pas vraiment pour décrire le style d'une personne mais plutôt pour indiquer le style que la personne veut se donner. Si je parle de mes voisins en disant qu'ils sont "BCBG", je ne veux pas dire qu'ils sont chics, mais qu'ils se donnent l'apparence de gens chics. En gros, pour moi BCBG est un peu synonyme de "snob".
> 
> C'est pourquoi je ne dirais jamais "Ce soir, je mets un costume BCBG". Je dirai plutôt "Ce soir, je mets un costume classe/chic".


C'est tout à fait ça : à ma connaissance, personne ne se revendique BCBG (alors qu'on peut dire qu'on aime le style classique, branché, rétro...). C'est pourquoi, selon moi, on peut objectivement estimer que le terme a une connotation péjorative.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci Chimel,

Mais y aurait-il q.q'un qui puisse dire pouquoi les photos pour BCBG ici et ici sont super modernes?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tout est une question de point de vue, Chaton. Un tel ou une telle trouvera le style BCBG (*) tout à son goût quand l'autre trouvera ça ringard, coincé, rétro, trop classique, NAP (Neuilly-Auteuil-Passy), lisse, insipide...etc

(*) tiens, moi aussi je connaissais ce 2e sens, Nanon. Ça doit être sudiste.


----------



## Gemmenita

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Tout est une question de point de vue, Chaton. Un tel ou une telle trouvera le style BCBG (*) tout à son goût quand l'autre trouvera ça ringard, coincé, rétro, trop classique, NAP (Neuilly-Auteuil-Passy), lisse, insipide...etc
> 
> (...



Merci beaucoup Karine!


----------



## Logospreference-1

À mon avis, pour trouver du BCBG facilement, il faudra aller vers du  classique, remarque étant faite qu'en effet il n'est pas dit qu'on  s'habille en recherchant typiquement le style BCBG. Le BCBG suppose  d'être ce qu'on appelle bien habillé, sachant qu'il n'y a pas là  exclusivité du BCBG. Être bien habillé, ou _être habillé_ tout  court dans une langue élégante, cela suppose des tissus de belle  apparence, une coupe et des coutures très soignées, et rien qui  puisse ouvertement attirer le regard. Plus on va s'écarter du classique,  plus il faudra du goût et de la recherche, et en cas de jolie réussite,  il n'est pas sûr du tout que l'impression de BCBG au final domine.  Comme plusieurs l'ont dit, le BCBG est tout de même un peu formaté, un  peu convenu. Il peut être un argument de vente, et donc nous procurer de  jolis exemples sur la toile, mais correspond-il si fidèlement au BCBG ? Il y a sans doute cette  exception des professions commerciales, pour lesquelles une excellente  présentation est requise, mais je ne suis même pas sûr que le BCBG  corresponde exactement à cette idée. Pour un commercial, il s'agit de  mettre en valeur sa tenue, et par sa tenue le client - c'est tout l'art -  plutôt que son propre rang social. Dans le BCBG il y a indéniablement  une affirmation du rang social, sinon il n'est pas le BCBG.


----------



## ANDSYL

Je crois que BCBG est surtout employé par des gens qui prétendent ne pas l'être, d'où le côté un peu moqueur (mais pas vraiment méchant).


----------



## Chimel

Je suis d'accord: c'est plus moqueur (ou dépréciatif, comme Maître Capello et Comtois l'ont dit plus haut) que vraiment méchant ou agressif.

Je suis donc un peu étonné de voir que les sites renseignés par Chaton s'affichent eux-mêmes BCBG: à ma connaissance, c'est assez rare (mais les choses évoluent peut-être?).


----------



## Nanon

Attention aux recherches d'images : il existe une marque de vêtements dont le site est bcbg (point) com (pas de lien pour ne pas leur faire de pub), BCBG faisant partie du nom de cette marque.

Quant au site bcbg-france.com dont j'ai donné la référence et qui n'est pas un site de marque, il est presque caricatural par certains côtés. Je ne sais pas qui est l'auteur de ce site ni quelles sont ses intentions. On dirait effectivement un guide du BCBG pour ceux qui n'en maîtrisent pas les codes, ceux qui n'ont pas été éduqués dedans.


----------



## Gemmenita

Logospreference-1 said:


> À mon avis, pour trouver du BCBG facilement, il faudra aller vers du  classique, remarque étant faite qu'en effet il n'est pas dit qu'on  s'habille en recherchant typiquement le style BCBG. Le BCBG suppose  d'être ce qu'on appelle bien habillé, sachant qu'il n'y a pas là  exclusivité du BCBG. Être bien habillé, ou _être habillé_ tout  court dans une langue élégante, cela suppose des tissus de belle  apparence, une coupe et des coutures très soignées, et rien qui  puisse ouvertement attirer le regard. Plus on va s'écarter du classique,  plus il faudra du goût et de la recherche, et en cas de jolie réussite,  il n'est pas sûr du tout que l'impression de BCBG au final domine.  Comme plusieurs l'ont dit, le BCBG est tout de même un peu formaté, un  peu convenu. Il peut être un argument de vente, et donc nous procurer de  jolis exemples sur la toile, mais correspond-il si fidèlement au BCBG ? Il y a sans doute cette  exception des professions commerciales, pour lesquelles une excellente  présentation est requise, mais je ne suis même pas sûr que le BCBG  corresponde exactement à cette idée. Pour un commercial, il s'agit de  mettre en valeur sa tenue, et par sa tenue le client - c'est tout l'art -  plutôt que son propre rang social. Dans le BCBG il y a indéniablement  une affirmation du rang social, sinon il n'est pas le BCBG.



hum... Cette explication me paraît fort logique ! Merci Logos!


----------

